# I'm not quite as stumped for



## Timothy123

Hallo!
_
_Ik krijg deze zin niet goed vertaald naar het Nederlands._
__ 
I'm not quite as stumped for....._

I'm not=ik ben niet
quite as=helemaal zo
stuped for=geen gebrek aan

Ik krijg het niet voor elkaar om deze zin goed te vertalen in een goede Nederlandse zin.

Bij voorbaat dank!


----------



## Suehil

Kan je ons het hele zin geven?  De juiste vertaling hangt toch van het context af


----------



## Timothy123

Natuurlijk:
*I'm not quite as stumped for* good role models on this side of the Atlantic:give me the lovely Emma Thompson any day over a face-lifted Hollywood diva.


----------



## Grytolle

Ik ben niet zo voor de voorbeeldgevers van deze zijde van de Atlantische oceaan: geef me maar liever de lieftallige Emma Thompson dan een facegelifte Hollywood-diva.


----------



## HKK

Grytolle said:


> Ik ben niet zo voor de voorbeeldegvers van deze zijde van de atlantische oceaan: geef me maar liever de lieftallige Emma Thompson dan een facegelifte Hollywood-diva



Rolmodel is een goed Nederlands woord  Facegelift lijkt me dan weer bij de haren getrokken.
'Ondersteboven zijn van' lijkt me een goede vertaling...

Ik ben niet echt ondersteboven van de rolmodellen aan deze kant van de Atlantische Oceaan: voor mij liever de lieftallige Emma Thompson dan een Hollywooddiva met een facelift.


----------



## Suehil

Aan deze kant van de Atlantische oceaan heb ik minder moeite om een rolmodel te vinden; voor mij gaat de mooie Emma Thompson altijd ver boven een Hollywood schoonheid met een facelift.


----------



## Timothy123

Ik zie hier toch best wel een groot verschil in de vertalingen... Welke is de juiste ?


----------



## Suehil

'To be stumped for something' betekent iets niet kunnen vinden of doen.
'I'm stumped' betekent 'Ik weet het niet'
'I'm stumped for a role model' betekent 'Ik kan geen rolmodel vinden'
'I'm less stumped for...' betekent dus 'Ik heb er minder moeite mee om te vinden'

Dus, mijn vertaling heeft dezelfde betekenis als de originele zin.


----------

